# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Iemand ervaring/info betreffende Sint-Jans kruid?

## ezzie

Hallo,

ik heb een tijd terug cipramil geslikt dat hielp wel maar ben al een tijdje gestopt en voelme de laatste maanden eigenlijk weer erg down. Nu wil ik eigenlijk geen echte anti depressiva meer slikken, dit omdat ik mezelf nog zo jong vind en denk het moet ook op een andere manier kunnen. Ik heb gehoord dat sint jannes kruid wel goed kan helpen. Heeft iemand er ervaring mee? En hoe lang moet je dat slikken? bijwerkingen? ik gebruik anti conceptie pil ik heb gehoord dat dat niet goed meer werkt in combinatie met sint jannes kruid klopt dat?

Groetjes

----------


## verwaut

Sint Janskruid (Hypericum) is een goed alternatief voor anti depressiva. Je moet wel rekening houden met het feit dat sint Janskruid de gevoeligheid van de huid voor zonnestralen verhoogt. Je huid zeer goed beschermen tegen de zon is nodig. Wanneer je bloeddrukverlagende medicatie van het type beta-blokker neemt, is st Janskruid af te raden omdat het de werking ervan verstoort. Het is overal gemakkelijk te verkrijgen.
Succes, Luna

----------


## Ilse34

Hoi Ezzie,

Best advies vragen aan je huisarts ook. De sint janskruid die ze in het kruidvat en dergelijke verkopen is zeer laag gedosseerd. Vaak ook gecombineerd met andere middelen zoals valeriaan.. Dan weet je nooit exact hoeveel mg hypericum je binnenkrijgt. 
Ik heb het ook een tijdje genomen maar niet genoeg geduld gehad tot het werkte. 
Veel succes alvast,
grtzz
Ilse

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Ik zou dit middel zeker niet gaan slikken zonder overleg met de behandelend arts. Het is met dit middel niet baad het niet schaad het niet.
Het kent ook de nodige wisselwerkingen met andere medicijnen.

----------


## Agnes574

Eén ding wil ik toch duidelijk vermelden; 
Sint-Janskruid mag absoluut niet gecombineerd worden met Anti-depressiva !!

----------

